# Anyone else not looking forward to Thanksgiving?



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

The thought of having to listen to my drama queen SIL, and the effect she has on my wife of making her stressed out and snappish, makes me not look forward to the holiday. Rest of her family is fine (her brother can't stand their sister either), but the sister is always complaining about how horrible her ex is, how horrible her boss is, how she has no $, etc. I'm also guessing that she'll try to hit us up for $, as she knows my wife is an easy mark (wife is afraid of upsetting her, a fear that their brother doesn't have as he will go nuclear on her). 

Just a rant


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

I look forward to Thanksgiving. Got the turkey defrosting already. We'll have all the traditional fixings of Thanksgiving, including the pumpkin pie. Only my husband and I will be in attendance.

I don't entertain anyone's drama. At our age, 57 years for me and 60 for my husband, we deserve all the peace that we can get. I turned off my alarm clock for the week. (I took a week's vacation.) We're thankful for all we have and for each other. 

Thanksgiving for us will be simplified by the sentence: "We give thanks for a peaceful life!"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Been invited down to my best friends home in the far Southern part of Houston to spend Thanksgiving with him and his wonderful wife! Would love to see their lovely daughters but they are both busy over in China for the holiday!

Traveling down with my sons on Thanksgiving morning, have been requested to make my family's trademark cornbread dressing, and to pick up either a pecan or a pecan cheesecake pie!

From there, provided rumor holds true, we'll travel right after dinner down to the Corpus Christi area to ref a high school football playoff game the following afternoon!

Lots of things to be thankful for! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hand raised.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

After the news I got tonight about my sister's Christmas vacation/travel plans with new friends she's known for less than 2 weeks, Christmas is my bigger dread right now. Although Thanksgiving with her and my BIL, at my new home, when he's wanted nothing to do with me for almost 2 years won't be a super fun day, either. 

Where are you, 2016?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I love them all. Just show up and let me feed you. I'll put them up for the long weekend. Expecting 6 people and 4 dogs bringing the household to 8 people and 8 dogs. I know, weird.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

We shouldn't tolerate drama either, but my wife lets her sister get away with it, then takes it out on me when I say anything about what a PITA her sister is. Her sister will tell anyone and everyone about all of her problems and drama because she thinks everyone cares, which is why most of our friends and family that know her can't stand her. 

Part of me hopes she asks for money so I can shoot her down (wife won't like it because she's afraid of upsetting her sister, but we don't go to work to support her sister, especially with two little kids). 

Worst fear is that she decides to stay the night (don't think that will happen as her kids will want to get home), and if that happens, I'll be posting on here to see if anyone will let me stay with them.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

We are hosting a bunch of friends, friends of the kids and MIL. However, this year my Hs step brother broke his foot and is staying with MIL, so he is coming. I can't stand him. He acts like he is so entitled and have temper tantrums like a kid. 30 something years old man. I want to punch him in the face whenever I see him. I hope he eats and leave as soon as possible. 

Otherwise, it will be great. The kids play monopoly way into the night. Me and my girl friends watch movies and shop on line. My husband takes a nap, then, join us.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

This will sound bad but I hate the holidays. My dad died in 1997 and my biological mother I have no idea if she's alive or dead. My adoptive aunt/mother died in 2008.

I basically have my 22 year old daughter as my only family so hard to feel joy about the holidays anymore.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not hosting or cooking so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## New_Beginnings (Nov 16, 2015)

16 adults, four children and two babies will be in attendance. I may drink some wine beforehand lol. I should be good.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

ChargingCharlie said:


> We shouldn't tolerate drama either, but my wife lets her sister get away with it, then takes it out on me when I say anything about what a PITA her sister is. Her sister will tell anyone and everyone about all of her problems and drama because she thinks everyone cares, which is why most of our friends and family that know her can't stand her.
> 
> Part of me hopes she asks for money so I can shoot her down (wife won't like it because she's afraid of upsetting her sister, but we don't go to work to support her sister, especially with two little kids).
> 
> Worst fear is that she decides to stay the night (don't think that will happen as her kids will want to get home), and if that happens, I'll be posting on here to see if anyone will let me stay with them.


Does your wife agree she is a PITA or does she defend her? If wife agrees and just doesn't handle her well, I'm wondering if you and your wife can make some kind of game out of it. Like think of SIL as a psychology experiment. Or a drinking game (every time she insults her H we must take a drink. Or Kiss. Or you owe me a BJ for nicely putting up with her (lol you could get a year's worth...). 
Or every time she goes drama queen one of us must tell a story about something sweet the other one did for us pointing out how peaceful our lives are. I don't know - something to make light of it where the two of you are a team.

If your wife insists the SIL is just fine as is, then it's a little tougher... I know you didn't ask for advice but you might want to discuss with Wife in advance how you two want to handle it if she asks for money, making it clear you are not on board with giving her any. Just so you're prepared and the incident doesn't drive a wedge between you and your wife.

My husband wants nothing to do with any of my family. Granted some members it's for good reason (others, it's just a knee jerk reaction on his part). But after years of avoiding everyone on my side all holidays last year I had my Mom come for Christmas last year. 

Not only was hubby ticked that she manipulated me into paying 1/2 her flight when even I didn't really want her here, but he just can't stand being around her. But he was a total saint the whole visit (aside from not doing any sightseeing with us). She was here 3 days and by day 2 even I was completely drained and counting the seconds 'till departure.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

jdawg2015 said:


> This will sound bad but I hate the holidays. My dad died in 1997 and my biological mother I have no idea if she's alive or dead. My adoptive aunt/mother died in 2008.
> 
> I basically have my 22 year old daughter as my only family so hard to feel joy about the holidays anymore.


I am sorry to hear this. I hope you can see the holidays as a time to rest up and get through them without too much sorrow. Maybe in a few years you'll have a grand baby to spoil.


----------



## New_Beginnings (Nov 16, 2015)

WorkingWife said:


> ChargingCharlie said:
> 
> 
> > We shouldn't tolerate drama either, but my wife lets her sister get away with it, then takes it out on me when I say anything about what a PITA her sister is. Her sister will tell anyone and everyone about all of her problems and drama because she thinks everyone cares, which is why most of our friends and family that know her can't stand her.
> ...



Lol, I love the making a game of it between the two of them. I wish I would've thought of that, for past drama get togethers. Thats a great way to curb the frustration and turn it into laughs. I love it.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Runs like Dog said:


> I love them all. Just show up and let me feed you. I'll put them up for the long weekend. Expecting 6 people and 4 dogs bringing the household to 8 people and 8 dogs. I know, weird.


Sounds magical to me!

I would love that if it was people I enjoyed - low maintenance guest you can just relax with, stay up late having a drink or tea and shooting the breeze, telling tales... The chaos of the dogs romping around... 

My H absolutely hates having others in our house overnight and hates staying at other people's homes. It disrupts his routine/privacy. I think he doesn't like the constant expectation to be talking/doing something with others all the time. I am the same way with people who expect to spend every minute together and have a lot of things scheduled and expect your undivided attention every minute. 

But when it's people you're comfortable with and you love each others idiosyncrasy's and can just relax and have fun and spontaneously enjoy the moments you get? There's just nothing like it. Unfortunately I've only had that type of experience a couple times in my life, but it was pure magic when it happened.


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

We spend thanksgiving with my family, the whole three days a year we spend with them which is plenty. My SIL on DW's side will also ruin Christmas as sure as the sun will come up like she does every year. I would be much happier spending major holidays at home with the wife, dogs, and a fridge full of beer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## November (Nov 28, 2013)

Charging,

Overall, you and your wife need to come to terms on how to handle the *****. And, agree with you, you should not give into her. BTDT, had a few relatives that wanted to sponge money, never give a dime back, complain about everything and just a PITA to be with, and we eliminated most contact with them and works fine.

As for the holiday, I like Thanksgivings and have always had a lot of fun on that holiday. Now, Christmas and New Years is another story.


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm hosting this year and for the first time in almost 3 yrs since my divorce, I'm looking forward to it. I'm expecting 23 people...9 adults, 7 teenagers and 7 little kids....I'm finally in a good place and content with life.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

We already did a big thanksgiving meal 2 weeks ago. My mother got angry that everyone kept declining her thanksgiving invites because of other plans, so she hosted one 2 weeks early so no one would have an excuse not to come. I really enjoyed it, because this year all of us were there (3 brothers, sister, SIL, aunt, niece and 2 nephews) which takes her attention off of me . My mother is a difficult personality, so it was a relief! now i get to spend thanksgiving break at home with my kids  i'm making whatever the heck i want.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

WorkingWife said:


> Does your wife agree she is a PITA or does she defend her? If wife agrees and just doesn't handle her well, I'm wondering if you and your wife can make some kind of game out of it. Like think of SIL as a psychology experiment. Or a drinking game (every time she insults her H we must take a drink. Or Kiss. Or you owe me a BJ for nicely putting up with her (lol you could get a year's worth...).
> Or every time she goes drama queen one of us must tell a story about something sweet the other one did for us pointing out how peaceful our lives are. I don't know - something to make light of it where the two of you are a team.
> 
> If your wife insists the SIL is just fine as is, then it's a little tougher... I know you didn't ask for advice but you might want to discuss with Wife in advance how you two want to handle it if she asks for money, making it clear you are not on board with giving her any. Just so you're prepared and the incident doesn't drive a wedge between you and your wife.
> ...


She knows her sister is a PITA drama queen, but is afraid to confront her on anything. If I say anything critical about her, my wife will get upset and go on about how I don't like her family, etc. I can tell when her sister calls, because my wife will groan but then change her tone of voice to be almost submissive. Her sister is loud and likes to stick her nose in everyone's business, even though she can't manage her own affairs.

Regarding money, her sister is horrible, but that doesn't stop her from shopping constantly. I think I can shoot her down (we have a lot going on, and I think even my wife, who thinks money grows on trees, can agree that we can't suppor her sister). Problem is my wife has the attitude that we need to support her sister even though her sister is a grown woman in her 50's.

I've learned not to say a peep about her sister. I can't stand her but I can't even be mildly critical without my wife going ballistic. 

As for a BJ, fat chance. :wink2:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The best way to shut down a drama queen? Bring in a bigger drama queen. 

You can cut her off at the pass about the money - announce to one and all that you are broke and are accepting donations.


----------



## November (Nov 28, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> The best way to shut down a drama queen? Bring in a bigger drama queen.
> 
> You can cut her off at the pass about the money - announce to one and all that you are broke and are accepting donations.


Well, that make cause more conflict. 

I had a major issue with a relative with my BIL. Wife and I fought bitterly about it at times. At one point, we were financing his home for him and he made no payments, and had no money into it. In addition, we gave him additional money. I told the wife to work on a solution and I would back off. If she couldn't come up with a solution she would let me solve it and she would back off.

After 2 months of her fighting him, he told her to **ck off and she told me to take it. I didn't even call him, but filed for eviction and got him and his wife out in less than a month. I knew he wouldn't spend the money on a defense so it was just a matter of time. We never talked to him again, and I don't miss his trauma at all. I feel sorry for my wife, but the BIL was just a complete jerk, never amounted to anything and sponged off everyone... even his dying mother. 

The OP is in a similar situation, and could be an argument to try something similar. The OPs wife is not handling this correctly at this time and is putting unreasonable burden on the OP. However, it's hard to fight....


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

November said:


> Well, that make cause more conflict.
> 
> I had a major issue with a relative with my BIL. Wife and I fought bitterly about it at times. At one point, we were financing his home for him and he made no payments, and had no money into it. In addition, we gave him additional money. I told the wife to work on a solution and I would back off. If she couldn't come up with a solution she would let me solve it and she would back off.
> 
> ...


Your situation is worse than mine and good for you in the way that you handled it. I won't go into too many details here (I'd love to, but want to be discrete - don't want the wife or her sister to know that I'm posting here), but we're out a few thousand dollars to her, some of which is for extraneous stuff (not essentials). She promised us that she'd pay us back when she received money from someone, but she received that money and never paid us back. 

My wife doesn't want any conflict with her sister, and her sister knows this. Wife just wants to give her sister what she wants so she'll leave her alone (their brother is the opposite - I've seen him explode on the sister to where she was in tear). Sister is nothing but a perpetual victim - nothing is her fault. It's always the fault of ex's, employers, etc. But if I say anything, wife gets pissed off at me saying that I hate her family, etc. She also gets pissed off when I side with her brother vs her sister. 

As stated, part of me hopes that she does ask for money so that I can shoot her down. My problem from before (which I've stated in other threads) is that I was too nice to my wife when she was going through her phase of being constantly stressed out - I tried to be the calm influence and didn't stand up for myself. This time, should it happen that we're asked to give her money, I will say no and here's why. Wife will be upset, but then we'll need to have it out. Wife needs to realize that we are not responsible for her 50-something sister - if she can't manage her own affairs, that's her problem.


----------



## November (Nov 28, 2013)

ChargingCharlie said:


> Your situation is worse than mine and good for you in the way that you handled it. I won't go into too many details here (I'd love to, but want to be discrete - don't want the wife or her sister to know that I'm posting here), but we're out a few thousand dollars to her, some of which is for extraneous stuff (not essentials). She promised us that she'd pay us back when she received money from someone, but she received that money and never paid us back.
> 
> My wife doesn't want any conflict with her sister, and her sister knows this. Wife just wants to give her sister what she wants so she'll leave her alone (their brother is the opposite - I've seen him explode on the sister to where she was in tear). Sister is nothing but a perpetual victim - nothing is her fault. It's always the fault of ex's, employers, etc. But if I say anything, wife gets pissed off at me saying that I hate her family, etc. She also gets pissed off when I side with her brother vs her sister.
> 
> As stated, part of me hopes that she does ask for money so that I can shoot her down. My problem from before (which I've stated in other threads) is that I was too nice to my wife when she was going through her phase of being constantly stressed out - I tried to be the calm influence and didn't stand up for myself. This time, should it happen that we're asked to give her money, I will say no and here's why. Wife will be upset, but then we'll need to have it out. Wife needs to realize that we are not responsible for her 50-something sister - if she can't manage her own affairs, that's her problem.


Charlie,

You have one MAJOR issue. You need to have an understanding with your wife that you are NOT a bank, regardless of where the money is going. You SIL will not stop until she gets some serious treatment, which I doubt you can provide. This has the potential of getting MUCH worse. $2 thousand now, how much tomorrow? And next year? And what if she is homeless, can you provide her housing? I've seen this kind of thing just tear a couple apart. 

I really hope you find a solution for this, and the solution has to be with your wife. Hopefully you can get your wife to understand where this is going and how unfair it is. 

I've been through similar (not like the BIL) but with other relatives, and the wife and I just came up with a plan... we are NOT a bank, period. If we make an exception, we will both discuss it first and agree and if either says no, it's a done deal.

Give her a birthday or Christmas present instead. 

Good luck on this one.


----------



## rinncha (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanksgiving for my mom and my dad..😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

ChargingCharlie said:


> As for a BJ, fat chance. :wink2:


It was just a thought... ;-)

That is too bad about your wife's sister.

My husband pretty much hates all my family too. It's very sad to me because I really love (some of) them and I have dreams of get- togethers where people are close and have fun. But he has legitimate reason for disliking some of them - like my brother. 

My brother is an off and on again recovering alcoholic/drug addict. He's very easy to get along with and I enjoy seeing him because we're pretty close. But he abandoned his children and has done many of the degenerate things you expect from an addict and my H is just disgusted by him and can't stand the thought of him.

So I don't push it. For example I would never invite my brother into our home. And when he has hit me up for money I definitely cleared it with H before giving him any. 

If a 50+ woman has asked for money before, and asks again today - she obviously has not figured out how to live within her means yet. There is no point in giving her any. You're just postponing the inevitable. Why should you go broke with her? It's not like she's a 20 year old who's transmission went out. I

I would tell the W no way no how, the two of you and your kids come first. Tell SIL you're getting the kids braces and have nothing to spare.


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm a scrooge. I hate holidays, Just to stressful.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Ah, Thanksgiving - territory fights in the kitchen, piles of depressed relative and me and my little one, who WILL find a way to destroy something priceless or of sentimental value in my parents' pristine house. Well. There's wine! Who likes wine?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

ChargingCharlie said:


> She knows her sister is a PITA drama queen, but is afraid to confront her on anything. If I say anything critical about her, my wife will get upset and go on about how I don't like her family, etc. I can tell when her sister calls, because my wife will groan but then change her tone of voice to be almost submissive. Her sister is loud and likes to stick her nose in everyone's business, even though she can't manage her own affairs.
> 
> Regarding money, her sister is horrible, but that doesn't stop her from shopping constantly. I think I can shoot her down (we have a lot going on, and I think even my wife, who thinks money grows on trees, can agree that we can't suppor her sister). Problem is my wife has the attitude that we need to support her sister even though her sister is a grown woman in her 50's.
> 
> ...


What exactly is she afraid of? That sister will scream and yell? So what if she does, the world isn't going to end. Afraid she wont talk to her any more? That would be a blessing! Try to have a rational discussion a few days before, let her know you are on her side and would support her speaking up...and that you WONT support giving the hag sister any money. Sister needs to be banished from holidays, quite frankly, I never understood why families put up with this kind of crap. 

Im looking forward to the food and family, but not looking forward to dealing with the fact that this will be our first Thanksgiving without my mom and stepdad.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> What exactly is she afraid of? That sister will scream and yell? So what if she does, the world isn't going to end. Afraid she wont talk to her any more? That would be a blessing! Try to have a rational discussion a few days before, let her know you are on her side and would support her speaking up...and that you WONT support giving the hag sister any money. Sister needs to be banished from holidays, quite frankly, I never understood why families put up with this kind of crap.
> 
> Im looking forward to the food and family, but not looking forward to dealing with the fact that this will be our first Thanksgiving without my mom and stepdad.


Gosh, how I wish I could divulge more here...:smile2: All I'll say is that my wife is adverse to conflict (except with me), and she doesn't want anyone upset with her. Her sister is the type that will harp on this, and my wife doesn't want her sister upset with her. My wife has the attitude that we need to help her siblings (her brother will never take advantage of that, but her sister will). As I said, I almost hope that she asks for money, as I want to be able to shoot her down. 

Too bad about your first T-Giving without your mom and stepdad. That's rough, as I know from experience.


----------



## breathedeep (Nov 8, 2015)

I am definitely not looking forward to it. My wife doesn't like my family and my family doesn't care for her. She told me she may fly to her dad's house this year and then got upset when I didn't try to talk her out of it. Can't win...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

WorkingWife said:


> Sounds magical to me!
> 
> I would love that if it was people I enjoyed - low maintenance guest you can just relax with, stay up late having a drink or tea and shooting the breeze, telling tales... The chaos of the dogs romping around...
> 
> ...



This is how I feel about it. It wouldn't be so bad if it was just a meal, but it ends up being 4 days at the in laws and always 'on'.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

WorkingOnMe said:


> This is how I feel about it. It wouldn't be so bad if it was just a meal, but it ends up being 4 days at the in laws and always 'on'.


Yep. I understand. The "always on" is not fun. 

What frustrates me about my H is that I feel he has never tried to like or get to know any of my family or prior friends. He expects me to welcome all his prior friends and family (and I do) but he won't extend himself for my family.

On the other hand, I go visit my mom and within 30 minutes I'm sending him text messages that say "I'm in hell!" and "Look, I made a friend. I took his picture for you: >"

She came for Christmas last year w/ my step dad (who is wonderful) and she was really nice, on her best behavior, but I swear I was ready to eat a gun after about 6 hours because she just never paused in talking to me. It was literally 24/7 aside from when she was asleep. 

One time I was visiting her and I saw a neighbor's cat outside and, loving animals as I do, I went out and petted it for all of 3 minutes. She got jealous of the cat! She said "why are you giving that cat love, you're here to see me." OMG. Can't we just BE? When my H and I went to see his mom a few hours away we just stayed at her house and visited with her, but also went out to eat, took naps, took walks, did whatever we wanted. She was just home base to be enjoyed in passing. My mom is a full time job with unpaid overtime. (And she wonders why I never stay more than 48 hours at a time.)


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Not looking forward to seeing my BIL who tried to have sex with my W when we were dating and was constantly making inappropriate comments to her. 

Later in life BIL formed a habit of going to houses of prostitution while my SIL was at work making money. He also convinced my SIL she caught a STD from a bathtub and her mouth sores were not an STD. I'm revolted by him.

Tamat


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

About seven times in my life, I went to these family-and-friends-for-Thanksgiving shindigs. It was interesting, but now that I'm older (and wiser, I hope!), I am most thankful this holiday season for just being alone with my cat.

I had a ringside seat, on a number of those Thanksgivings, to see dysfunction-palooza. I may be alone, but I'm certainly not lonely. Dang, the peacefulness I have is worth it!

I have several good friends who are well aware I have no interest in joining them for their family feasts. Yeah, I look forward to holidays and absolutely love celebrating on my terms, in my way. 

P.S. - To the OP'er, it sounds like your wife has no problem sh!tting on you, but puts a higher value on her relationship with her POS sister. Perhaps you should ponder that this holiday season.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

P.S. - To the OP'er, it sounds like your wife has no problem sh!tting on you, but puts a higher value on her relationship with her POS sister. Perhaps you should ponder that this holiday season.[/QUOTE]

That's not entirely true - it's more about how she feels responsible for her siblings and she doesn't want to upset her sister because sister is a very annoying personality and my wife doesn't want to deal with her. Sister has no money because she doesn't live within her means, but blames her ex for shafting her financially. She's also the type to let everyone and anyone know all about the drama in her life, and that obviously turns people off. 

As I stated before, I almost hope she asks for money so I can shoot her down. She needs to hear that we are not her trust fund. 

To your original comment, I love your attitude - if it wasn't for the kids, I'd be all over doing things myself. Much more peaceful than dealing with drama filled in-laws.


----------



## November (Nov 28, 2013)

ChargingCharlie said:


> P.S. - To the OP'er, it sounds like your wife has no problem sh!tting on you, but puts a higher value on her relationship with her POS sister. Perhaps you should ponder that this holiday season.
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> ...


Good points Charlie, However, with your wife not standing up against her sisters totally inappropriate behavior does NOTHING to help the sister, and it only gets worse. I've seen this many, many times.... and the "sisters" NEVER learn the value of money and their responsibly for their OWN life. 

Let alone the unfair pressure it puts on YOU. 

Yes, at some point, you need a serious talk with the wife on how she can at least help her sister somewhat without encouraging this behavior. 

I know of one person with the "I'll live off others" attitude that is dead because of it. That's the last thing you need.


----------



## November (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, now that Thanksgiving is upon us, hope all can enjoy something, and be thankful about things, too.

And, hope Charlie will have a good time regardless, and hope there's some solutions for him. I'm sure we'll hear after the weekend.

I'm already there, with friends and relatives for 3 days. Looking forward to it.

Have a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

jdawg2015 said:


> This will sound bad but I hate the holidays. My dad died in 1997 and my biological mother I have no idea if she's alive or dead. My adoptive aunt/mother died in 2008.
> 
> I basically have my 22 year old daughter as my only family so hard to feel joy about the holidays anymore.


It doesn't sound bad to me it sounds familiar. I have a hard time with the holidays since my father and brother died. Thanksgiving was always my brother's holiday, he loved it. While I am thankful to still have some family, I miss those who are gone terribly.

I'll be on the road bright and early to make the trek home and make the best of the day. Happy Thanksgiving everyone, be safe.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I must admit I get a little gripey when the Holidays are approaching... I don't mind all the work, or the cooking....I've done all the holidays for the past 18 years ..there are 8 of us...(no one else is going to invite us !).... Husbands side always comes....last year we had 5 Chinese teens...oldest son brought them home -from his job...

This will sound silly..... but I think I bi*ch & moan about the price of wings more than anything else, darn things go up every year... everyone loves my wings.. I can't disappoint... I end up spending almost $40 on wings alone every holiday.. 

But then I remind myself.. this is what I always wanted, prayed for.. . a full house.. FAMILY... and here I am LIVING it.. so I tell myself *>>* "Shut up [email protected]#"

Today our daughter helped me stuff Shells, make a Pecan pie, and 2 cherry crumb pies... I prepare, cook the feast.. open my house.. and they bring the FUN & laughter, the catching up.. 

We have 1 relative that annoys others with his political talk, we all know DON'T GET HIM STARTED [email protected]#... .then we have our Bar hopping relatives -with all the antics that go on.. niece & her Boyfriend drama can be a trip to listen to, she goes on how all men are jerks.. never know what the cat drags in, if a new one will be with her tomorrow.. (she had to get a PFA against the last one)...

I just sit back and take it all in.. 

Outside of this.. his family is pretty tame really... I can't think of a time where there was great tension, someone stormed out or anything like this.. 

A shame but this seems to be true for many... 










Even for myself & husband.. we've always been closer with friends more so than Family... but it's still enjoyable to see them, to catch up..... The Tradition is GOOD...along with Christmas & Easter...to keep us getting together..

I bet many visit just to stuff themselves







..but really.. have a good one!


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Update - SIL didn't ask for money, but she did bring her weird boyfriend. Funny thing - we invited a couple over to have dinner with us, and after dinner but before dessert they went upstairs with my BIL and his GF, and I went up to check on the kids. First thing that our friend (female) says when she sees me is "That guy (SIL BF) is weird!" My BIL, his GF, and I all don't like him (we don't say that to my wife as she's very defensive about her sister. Our friend also said that SIL made it a point to sit down next to her and go on about the drama in her life - friend said that she just tuned her out. 

Still wish she would have asked for money - was itching to shoot her down.


----------



## November (Nov 28, 2013)

ChargingCharlie said:


> Update - SIL didn't ask for money, but she did bring her weird boyfriend. Funny thing - we invited a couple over to have dinner with us, and after dinner but before dessert they went upstairs with my BIL and his GF, and I went up to check on the kids. First thing that our friend (female) says when she sees me is "That guy (SIL BF) is weird!" My BIL, his GF, and I all don't like him (we don't say that to my wife as she's very defensive about her sister. Our friend also said that SIL made it a point to sit down next to her and go on about the drama in her life - friend said that she just tuned her out.
> 
> Still wish she would have asked for money - was itching to shoot her down.


Charlie,

I'd argue that at some point you'll have to address this. Good luck.


----------

